
Show HN: Komodo IDE 10.2 released, new unit testing, Slack sharing, Yarn support - naatan
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2017/02/komodo-10-2-released
======
naatan
I'm the product lead for Komodo IDE and the author of the new unit testing
feature, happy to answer any questions.

